# Resi guy wants better ladder gear



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I spend enough time on ladders hanging service cable and sometimes making connections that I want to have the right equipment to do it as safely as possible. I watch the POCO guys, and check out their equipment. I want some. 



















Can't find it though. Buckingham belts, etc, sure, on ebay. Can't find a local distributor or outlet, or none that will return a call. 

I've never had any formal training in this area, or worked somewhere where they provide you with the equipment. I don't even know what some of the stuff on those belts is CALLED. I can't order it online, or from a catalog. I need help getting fitted and outfitted. My son also works with me, and I'm not sending him up there until I get him outfitted properly, and trained to the extent possible, as well. 

And speaking of training -- if you don't work at a POCO, or some place like that, where do you get training of the kind those guys obviously had?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

The best way to learn is to just go up and do it. Get a good fiber glass pole ladder and you're good to go. Just take a piece of rope up with you and wrap it around yourself, the pole, and the ladder. You're not going anywhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.jharlen.com/default.aspx


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanted a rig so I could steal cable back in the analog days. Never found any but used on eBay. POCO here handles the pole stuff.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would never belt in to the ladder on the eve of a house. And he didn't even use the D ring.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Belts are bad, buy a harness. If you fall with a belt, your chances of surviving are much less. For working, you want two large D rings in front. This harness doesn’t have those.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

This harness is very similar to what I use. I have a lanyard that clips to the front rings so I can work hands free.

Here’s a link for training. 


https://guardianfall.com/fall-prote...0YHITNbU3b6HjLC27wTGCG6-vUd4u_cQaAoHbEALw_wcB


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you allowed to use that type of equipment? Our poco uses it as well but I assumed they had different rules and training then your average construction worker.

I would check out your local regulations. Here if you provided that stuff to a worker and he fell, you could be charged.


They (POCO) use what we call “fall restricting” for pole climbing. Can’t use it on an extension ladder according to our OHSA. (Green book)

First problem, an extension ladder is not a work platform. Only used to get from one level to another. You must use a safer method or first do a risk assessment and provide means to midigate any risks.

Second, your not anchored to a proper anchor. Must be tied to an anchor that can support 3600lbs if your above 10 ft. No way around that.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think that picture would be considered fall protection. I look at it and see it as your third contact point to the ladder so that you have both hands free? If you did put on a harness for " fall protection", where could you anchor to on a house?

Tim.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are called positioning strap belts.
For lineman on poles so they can lean back.

Don't know if I can agree with the belt use the picture the OP pictured.
You can't lean back your weight on the belt without risking the ladder tipping back.
For an extension ladder I don't think I would want to be tied to the thing if it slides down. If the worker becomes unconscious it may catch them, they could slide down the ladder uncontrolled, or may knock the ladder over.

At lower heights it's hard to have enough fall space before the gear arrests you.
You would still need to attach an anchor point that is required to have a 5,000lb rating. You could attach to a steal beam bigger than your head, but if OSHA was involved they would want to see an engineer report on the tie off point.

Trying to make things safer you may actually open yourself up to more liability if something goes sideways with fall protection vs just a ladder. Such as who trained the workers, how often are they retrained, when was the equipment inspected, was the equipment used properly, what's the plan if there is a fall, or how do you treat a victim after they get down.

Try to find a fall protection training program in your area. You might find training at a state OSHA class, rigging suppliers, construction tool and equipment suppliers, private safety trainers, online, seminars. Every one listed has the pros and cons. I recommend training where you belt up and go for a ride.


----------

